# stolen Lew and Huey and NTH watches for sale keep your eyes peeled



## imlying

Hey Gents, Chris (docvail) of Janis trading just posted in a few groups on the facebook so I'd thought to post it here too. He recently encountered a bit of bad luck with some of his watches being stolen from his warehouse. If any of you guys see anything pop up on local sites like Craigslist/kijiji/fleabay/etc. by a person with the surname 'Brownlee' and it seems a bit too good to be true please let him or the authorities know!


----------



## mike120

*Re: Watching out for Doc!*

Might I suggest a title like "stolen Lew and Huey and NTH watches for sale keep your eyes peeled?" I'm thinking that might attract a bit more traffic and keep people from helping these scumbags get anything from their crime.....


----------



## docvail

*Re: Watching out for Doc!*

Thank you for posting this.

After posting on FB, two people sent me suspicious listings from two sellers on eBay as well.

I don't expect to see any of the stolen items listed for sale on this or other forums, but be wary of any listings which seem too good to be true (prices too low), or weird, like a brand new, unworn watch, but without box and papers. Some of the watches were removed from their boxes, and the boxes left behind.

I have extensive records on our sales. If there's any doubt, ask the seller who they bought the watch from or where, and when it was first purchased. I don't mind verifying that info for anyone who contacts me through our website's contact page.

EDIT/PS - The attached image has the full details on what we're missing, for anyone who's interested, and wants to keep an eye out.


----------



## Sevenmack

*Re: Watching out for Doc!*

Hope the thieves get caught and prosecuted. Hope docvail gets the inventory back. And hope no honest potential buyers get incidentally ensnared in the thievery.


----------



## cheesetime

*Re: Watching out for Doc!*

Terrible news. I hope the dirt bag is caught and you can get back at least some of your merchandise.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

*Re: Watching out for Doc!*

If I was to say what I really feel about stealers of watches it would probably earn me a ban from WUS. On a slightly more positive note, Doc, when I do get round to pulling the trigger there's only one bloke I'll be buying off.


----------



## docvail

*Re: Watching out for Doc!*



cheesetime said:


> Terrible news. I hope the dirt bag is caught and you can get back at least some of your merchandise.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Cheers.

I doubt we'll recover any of the stolen merchandise, but I'd be happy to see some arrests, or even some of these shady bastards lose their jobs.

We're in the process of negotiating a settlement with the company that had possession of my goods. It won't be full retail value, but it looks like we'll end up somewhere above my costs, so it's not the worst possible outcome.



sticky said:


> If I was to say what I really feel about stealers of watches it would probably earn me a ban from WUS. On a slightly more positive note, Doc, when I do get round to pulling the trigger there's only one bloke I'll be buying off.


Sujain, right?


----------



## Perdendosi

*Re: Watching out for Doc!*

So sorry that hear Chris. Are you sure there's not a cat in your ceiling?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail

*Re: Watching out for Doc!*



Perdendosi said:


> So sorry that hear Chris. Are you sure there's not a cat in your ceiling?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


At this point we're not ruling anything, anyone, or any cat out...

Everyone knows cats are untrustworthy.

EDIT/PS - Seriously, thanks for that memory. That was the perfect injection of humor to relieve some of the stress. Good times.


----------



## TJ Boogie

*Re: Watching out for Doc!*

I'm sorry to read about this, Docvail. Disheartening. Doc I wish you well, and I'm grateful to hear that you'll be recouping some funds. I echo Sticky's sentiments on the perpetrator/s.


----------



## mplsabdullah

Ouch. Sorry to hear. Hope it works out and these joker's get caught.


----------



## docvail

*Re: Watching out for Doc!*



mplsabdullah said:


> Ouch. Sorry to hear. Hope it works out and these joker's get caught.


Cheers.

It created a lot of frustration and stress for me the last few months (this all started in September/October), sucking up a lot of my time and causing other problems in my business.

We moved all the inventory to a new, much more secure warehouse in late November. I was able to go there and take a physical count on all my inventory myself this past week, and I'm happy to say it is indeed MUCH more secure now. This place was like Fort Knox.

I had to pass through three layers of security to get to my inventory, which is now held in a small, private room, all by itself, and a supervisor has to oversee the picking of every order they ship for me. No one can get to my inventory without a supervisor unlocking the door to the room, and they have tight security controls over access to and exit from the warehouse.

I actually felt awesome driving home, like waking from a long nightmare. We'll hopefully be settling accounts with the warehouse company this coming week, and so I felt like I was nearing the end of this long ordeal - good times ahead - no more theft, no more mystery, no more uncertainty about what we actually have in inventory and available for sale.

Someone emailed me yesterday with a link to the listing on LetGo, and I lost my mind. As I was trying to get the local police in that area to help me - and not getting any help from them at all - I watched one of the thieves sell three of my watches at stupid-low prices, less than it cost me to produce the watches in the first place.

This feels stupid in retrospect, but in my mind, I guess I figured the people who were stealing them planned on keeping them, or giving them as gifts, or whatever. I figured they liked the watches. It never occurred to me that I might see the stolen watches being sold, and I never considered that someone might buy one, not realizing they were stolen, and then possibly need support from me down the road.

What do I do then? Have them send the watch to me, then keep it because it was stolen? Legally, I think I have that right, but what about the person who paid good money to buy it? You know how these things go. It would be easier to go online and complain about me and my business than to go after the person they bought the watch from.

Now I'm just trying to get the word out to as many people as I can. Be wary of any deals that seem strange in any way - price is too low, or a new, unworn watch but with no box, someone selling a micro-brand watch somewhere like Craigslist or LetGo, instead of here on f29 or another forum, where most WIS would be more likely to post a watch for sale, etc.


----------



## HSSB

*Re: Watching out for Doc!*

That's awful - I really despise thievery. These guys never appreciate the damage, disruption and upset they leave in their wake.

I really hope this doesn't / hasn't hit you too hard and somehow you get at least some of your inventory back or appropriate recompense

Doubt any of em will make their way over to this side of the Atlantic, but hey, I'll keep an eye out anyway


----------



## sal4

*Watching out for Doc!*

Doc, so sorry to learn this. Hopefully you can gain enough info to lead to the arrest and conviction of the persons involved.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ronnypudding

*Re: Watching out for Doc!*

This blows Chris. Settlements aside, the PITA factor for this type of thing is incredibly high. Here's to a rapid onset of shingles, vertigo and river blindness for the perpetrators. Your WUS brethren (even those of us yet to purchase a fine NTH machine) have your back.

Joe


----------



## imlying

I updated the title, but we should still watch out of Doc....his new line is really threatening my food budget.

I really do hope the people are brought to justice!


----------



## OvrSteer

Ugh... Best of luck in catching this guy and covering whatever losses you can.


----------



## Ukal

Yeah sorry to hear this Doc. Thieves are scum of the earth imo.

What's with looking out for a seller with the surname of Brownlee? Do you suspect someone?


----------



## jlow28

Wow ! I feel for you Doc. It's not these watches are Seiko's...they are a favorite micro watch brand that won't be able to hide easy when trying to sell them. I'm glad to hear your being compensated but I hope justice is served with these thieves. I don't know if you can (or want to ) or know but if you posted the models of watches stolen we can be on the lookout for them. If they have the balls to slip and sell on a forum, WatchRecon will pick it up. 
This is right up there with the crackhead credit thieves trying to land and nice LH and wondering why there order was cancelled? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail

Ukal said:


> Yeah sorry to hear this Doc. Thieves are scum of the earth imo.
> 
> What's with looking out for a seller with the surname of Brownlee? Do you suspect someone?


It's beyond suspicion. Someone sent me a link yesterday to sales listings on the LetGo mobile app, seller name of Brownlee, and I'm 1000% certain the watches she listed were among those stolen.

We secretly replaced Stacy's real talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she can taste the difference...


----------



## docvail

jlow28 said:


> Wow ! I feel for you Doc. It's not these watches are Seiko's...they are a favorite micro watch brand that won't be able to hide easy when trying to sell them. I'm glad to hear your being compensated but I hope justice is served with these thieves. I don't know if you can (or want to ) or know but if you posted the models of watches stolen we can be on the lookout for them. If they have the balls to slip and sell on a forum, WatchRecon will pick it up.
> This is right up there with the crackhead credit thieves trying to land and nice LH and wondering why there order was cancelled?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm still tallying up the numbers, but it looks like we're missing at least a few pieces of multiple versions of multiple models. We've got 45 watch SKUs, so we're talking about more than 100 stolen watches.

So it's not like I can give an exhaustive list of the models, colorways, and date variations. It's best if we can just spread the word and be on the lookout for suspicious listings.

But, when I finish my tally, I'll see if I can come up with some way to list what's missing in a way that's manageable.

We secretly replaced Stacy's real talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she can taste the difference...


----------



## iceman66

Sorry to hear Chris, people suck! Have you thought about posting a notice about the theft on the Janis website? Maybe a potential buyer (non-WIS) who comes across one of them for sale will do a little research on the brand, see the notice and possibly lead to an arrest or recovery of your assets.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

I've never heard of 'LetGo' before, but a cursory search there for 'watch' suggests it is a fansite for people who like using potatoes to take photographs.


----------



## iceman66

Suspicious?
LEW & HUEY ACIONNA STAINLESS STEEL 200m DIVER AUTOMATIC 20ATM SAPPHIRE WATCH | eBay

Not underpriced, but New w/o box, Philly area seller, sells a lot of random items (pawn shop?)


----------



## CMA22inc

Damn Doc this sucks.

I can only hope since this is well into felony theft that LE takes this seriously and all those involved get the max punishment. 
I hate to see bad things happen to good people. In this case it really hits home as I'm a big fan and supporter of the brand you have built. I can only hope you are put back whole or at least even on this. You do not deserve to take a hit like this.

iceman66 that looks like a good hit on a stolen watch. Pawnshop is likely and maybe they could get the info of who pawned it since it is a stolen watch.
Lets all keep the search engines running maybe if the heat stays on they will stop trying to sell these to unsuspecting folks.


----------



## docvail

iceman66 said:


> Sorry to hear Chris, people suck! Have you thought about posting a notice about the theft on the Janis website? Maybe a potential buyer (non-WIS) who comes across one of them for sale will do a little research on the brand, see the notice and possibly lead to an arrest or recovery of your assets.


It occurred to me earlier today, in the midst of this and some other discussions about it.

Not sure where I'd put it, but I'll see if I can find a good spot.

We secretly replaced Stacy's real talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she can taste the difference...


----------



## docvail

iceman66 said:


> Suspicious?
> LEW & HUEY ACIONNA STAINLESS STEEL 200m DIVER AUTOMATIC 20ATM SAPPHIRE WATCH | eBay
> 
> Not underpriced, but New w/o box, Philly area seller, sells a lot of random items (pawn shop?)


Almost definitely one of the stolen pieces. Someone else sent me that link last night. I contacted the seller, but he hasn't responded to me. What's more suspicious is that he responded to someone else about it, and claimed to run a pawn shop.

We secretly replaced Stacy's real talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she can taste the difference...


----------



## deluded

Sorry to hear about this, doc. I hope things work out and justice is served.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland

docvail said:


> Almost definitely one of the stolen pieces. Someone else sent me that link last night. I contacted the seller, but he hasn't responded to me. What's more suspicious is that he responded to someone else about it, and claimed to run a pawn shop.
> 
> We secretly replaced Stacy's real talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she can taste the difference...


I just attempted to contact him....we'll see...


----------



## Sampsonti

Hope they catch the thiefs.


----------



## iceman66

docvail said:


> Almost definitely one of the stolen pieces. Someone else sent me that link last night. I contacted the seller, but he hasn't responded to me. What's more suspicious is that he responded to someone else about it, and claimed to run a pawn shop.
> 
> We secretly replaced Stacy's real talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she can taste the difference...


He replied to my inquiry.


----------



## GlenRoiland

Here is his response:


New message from: lensspeed )
I don't think it is. I own a pawn shop and the guy I bought it from a few months ago was more than willing to give me his license to copy.


----------



## docvail

I did end up getting a reply from Lenspeed, who invited me to come to his pawn shop, so he could show me his "buy sheet", whatever that is.

He'd have to have some pretty huge balls to invite me to a pawn shop if he didn't actually own one, so I'll take him at his word. I'm not driving 3 hours round-trip just so he can tell me he can't give me any info on the person who pawned it, or give me the watch back, so I'll skip the trip.

I told him not to sell it, and that I'd be referring the matter to law enforcement for follow-up, which they'll hopefully do with him soon. Now that there's a record of him being advised that the watch is stolen, hopefully he won't sell it.


----------



## 5 Miler

I'm sure his buy sheet are the records pawn stores keep when they buy an item. When I have sold to pawn stores (just sold some gold rings to a gold buyer in Seattle), he wrote down my details from my driver's license. Other pawn shops take a photo image or copy of one's driver's license. If he has the seller's license information and the person didn't use a fake license, I think you have your man and the police should be able to make a quick arrest. Good luck - I hope you get the thief (thieves) and your merchandise back.


----------



## kit7

Sorry to hear this Chris, it's still up for sale on ebay.


----------



## Toothbras

Doc, look at the bright side, this guy is willing to possibly go to jail to get his hands on your watches.

It's a bit flattering


----------



## WorthTheWrist

If WUS ends up solving this, Scooby-Doo style, it will be the greatest thing in the history of the boards.


----------



## James Haury

WorthTheWrist said:


> If WUS ends up solving this, Scooby-Doo style, it will be the greatest thing in the history of the boards.


That would be nice, but we have no Velma.Everyone knows Velma Dinkley is the brains of MYSTERY INC not Fred.


----------



## tanksndudes

People are d*cks. Sorry this happened to you and your business. FWIW, I just did a nationwide Craigslist search for Lew & Huey and NTH, to no avail. (To no docvail?)

Good luck with it.


----------



## sgt.brimer

I'm very sorry to hear about all this Doc. I'll keep my eyes open for any listings that seem odd and let you know.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione

well... hopefully the place the watches had been stored in insurance pays up... I wouldn't compound your loss by 3hours or whatever by driving to some pawn shop you don't know..

I'd focus on getting compensation from the storage place.. and refer this pawned watch to the police.. hopefully they will get off their cop butts and look into it.


----------



## BevoWatch

_Wait a minute. Owning a Nakken for cheap.......








b-)*

*Bastages, hope they get caught.​_


----------



## Karkarov

Also may want to look at this one Doc, was going to send you another pm then remembered you never read PM's on this site .

New listing, located in New York (not that far from Pennsylvania), seller has almost no feedback, but it does have the box, and claims to have tags. Don't see any tags in the pics though.

LEW & HUEY MENS' ACIONNA DIVE WATCH BLUE DIAL WHITE NUMERALS NIB WITH TAGS SALE! | eBay

Also their other stock is very.... intereting. A bunch of unworn coats, unworn shoes, computers chips, and other random stuff. If they are legit they sure love buying things they don't plan to actually use.


----------



## Tanjecterly

Ouch. Hope you get the bastards!


----------



## buyingtime

Very sorry to hear about this. What a shame to see this type of BS happening to good people who are out here living their dream and bringing cool stuff to the market for the rest of us. I'm between Lancaster and Philly and have been shopping watches recently, so this is good to know. I'll keep an eye out for any suspicious deals and pass them along. Best of luck dealing with/moving past this. Hopefully there's a silver lining or lesson to be learned that will prove invaluable for the future of your company.


----------



## docvail

Karkarov said:


> Also may want to look at this one Doc, was going to send you another pm then remembered you never read PM's on this site .
> 
> New listing, located in New York (not that far from Pennsylvania), seller has almost no feedback, but it does have the box, and claims to have tags. Don't see any tags in the pics though.
> 
> LEW & HUEY MENS' ACIONNA DIVE WATCH BLUE DIAL WHITE NUMERALS NIB WITH TAGS SALE! | eBay
> 
> Also their other stock is very.... intereting. A bunch of unworn coats, unworn shoes, computers chips, and other random stuff. If they are legit they sure love buying things they don't plan to actually use.


I actually did read your PM. I just hadn't had the chance to respond yet. Thanks for sending me that listing, but you're now the fourth guy to point it out, and the third to bring this one to my attention.

The one without the box in PA is almost certainly one of the stolen pieces, and I've been exchanging messages with the seller, who appears to be the owner of a pawn shop.

This one in NY bought the watch from me, so he should not be bothered with this.


----------



## docvail

buyingtime said:


> Very sorry to hear about this. What a shame to see this type of BS happening to good people who are out here living their dream and bringing cool stuff to the market for the rest of us. I'm between Lancaster and Philly and have been shopping watches recently, so this is good to know. I'll keep an eye out for any suspicious deals and pass them along. Best of luck dealing with/moving past this. Hopefully there's a silver lining or lesson to be learned that will prove invaluable for the future of your company.


Cheers.

Good to know there's another PA resident here. Please keep an eye out for any GTG announcements. We try to have at least one a year, typically in the spring, and typically in the King of Prussia area.


----------



## Capt Obvious

Chris,
This blows goats. I'm keeping my eyes peeled over here in Ohio.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## kit7

Were any of the newer NTH watches stolen or are they all Lew and Huey's? No sign of anything on this side of the big pond, but I'll spread the word too.


----------



## Cobia

Sorry to hear mate, at least the thief had good taste in watches


----------



## Karkarov

docvail said:


> I actually did read your PM. I just hadn't had the chance to respond yet. Thanks for sending me that listing, but you're now the fourth guy to point it out, and the third to bring this one to my attention.
> 
> The one without the box in PA is almost certainly one of the stolen pieces, and I've been exchanging messages with the seller, who appears to be the owner of a pawn shop.
> 
> This one in NY bought the watch from me, so he should not be bothered with this.


Cool deal. I did see people mentioned the one listed in this thread after that original pm, rightly so as it looks suspicious as hell. I know the outlook is grim but I hope you are able to run down some more of this stock and hopefully get a little jail time for someone. Any word on if insurance will cover costs for you, or if the warehouse with the blatantly lax security will have any liabilities for this?


----------



## Capt Obvious

Sadly I can say from having worked in the profession, most places that employ security, especially contracted, use said security as an insurance policy.

Hence more likely than not the insurance check will be sourced from the security company.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## nunhgrader

Horrible news - I'm sorry to hear/ read about. Will be diligent and keep on the look out for you.

I would never buy a stolen piece (or anything for that matter). Karma's a b*tch


----------



## Keeper of Time

This pisses me off. Chris, I have spare boot for some pretty hardcore nut kicking when they find these guys.


----------



## docvail

Keeper of Time said:


> This pisses me off. Chris, I have spare boot for some pretty hardcore nut kicking when they find these guys.


Spare Boot sounds like a single from Autobahn, the German new-wave band in the Big Lebowski.

We secretly replaced Stacy's real talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she can taste the difference...


----------



## Jeep99dad

I am very sorry to hear the bad news Chris. Sad world we live in. 

I was on massdrop this morning and saw your watches on sale there. 
Sure it's legit and you are aware but just in case I thought I'd bring it up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail

Jeep99dad said:


> I am very sorry to hear the bad news Chris. Sad world we live in.
> 
> I was on massdrop this morning and saw your watches on sale there.
> Sure it's legit and you are aware but just in case I thought I'd bring it up
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Brice. In the greater scheme of things, much worse things can happen in life.

Yep. It's legit. The timing is just less than ideal, given my announcement.

We secretly replaced Stacy's real talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she can taste the difference...


----------



## sgt.brimer

On a side note, I live in the Binghamton NY area, so I'd be keen on the GTG in PA.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

docvail said:


> Thanks Brice. In the greater scheme of things, much worse things can happen in life.
> 
> Yep. It's legit. The timing is just less than ideal, given my announcement.
> 
> We secretly replaced Stacy's real talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she can taste the difference...


l

Hi Chris.

Sent you a pm. Also received an email from Massdrop. But you said it was legit.

Sorry to hear about the theft but they'll turn up sooner or later.

Good luck.

Rick


----------



## docvail

Quick update.

The woman using the LetGo app in PA has changed her user name to (I'm not making this up), "lil ma". 

Seriously, the most embarrassing thing in all this is how obviously stupid these thieves are.


----------



## catsteeth

This is aweful. Along with that guy who's still waiting(?) for his Rolex on the Public F2 thread. It turns your stomach to hear of stories like this. I really hope the doc gets a proper settlement from insurance, although that's still not great. I'd never knowingly buy stolen property, I'm not rich by any means, but I like to sleep the sleep of the just at night.


----------



## docvail

The attached image has the full details on what we're missing, for anyone who's interested, and wants to keep an eye out.









Also, a bit of good news. The warehouse did file a report with local PD today, who are reaching out to the owner of the pawn shop with the listing of the Acionna with no box on ebay. He told me he's got a copy of the seller's driver's license, so hopefully they'll catch at least one of these pants-stains.

A bit of not as good news - the warehouse confirmed the name of the woman on LetGO didn't match any of their employee records, but they're going to look at their temp hire records.


----------



## yankeexpress

Are the NTH listed on the Massdrop site stolen?

If legit, How many orders are going to be able to be filled?


----------



## Bradjhomes

yankeexpress said:


> Are the NTH listed on the Massdrop site stolen?
> 
> If legit, How many orders are going to be able to be filled?


See Docvail's post earlier in this thread.


----------



## docvail

yankeexpress said:


> Are the NTH listed on the Massdrop site stolen?
> 
> If legit, How many orders are going to be able to be filled?


No, they are not stolen.

I set aside a certain number of each version they're selling, and that's how many they've made available, so we can fill all the orders they get.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

Read the thread a little late, did not understand the title at first. I am sorry for you. I hope this will not bother you financially at large and insurances will cover the loss or compensate. And I hope, the thieves will get their share of karma. Can't help from Germany though...


----------



## James Haury

I hope this guy gets nailed,Velma or no.


----------



## 40mm

I hope this guy gets caught  love NTH


----------



## Zoogleboogle

following in the hopes they get caught. its one thing to steal watches, its another to steal ones you cant even really resell considering they're limited quantities....


----------



## SlashIROC

wow i'm astonished, a huge heist like this had to have take alot of planning.. I hope you guys find em. I always loved the Phantom watches, i'll keep my eyes out


----------



## docvail

Thanks guys.

I don't think it was a single theft. More than likely it was multiple people lifting watches from our inventory at different times.

I'm waiting on a settlement offer from the warehouse company. I gave them my final count, 122 watches total, and now they're validating the numbers. 

The police basically told me to just sit tight and wait on the offer from the warehouse company. If they pay me for what was stolen, then legally, it's like they're buying the watches, and the watches were stolen from them, so I can't get them back, even if the police were to get their hands on them.

Yes, I realize that doesn't make a lot of sense at first, especially if the warehouse company is giving me less than the full value of the watches, but that's how all this works, apparently.


----------



## sehctaw

That's got to suck. Sorry to hear that. I hope your stock is recovered.


----------



## docvail

People have asked me for updates on the theft of my inventory from the warehouse my business uses to fulfill orders placed through our website. Here it is.

It took 2 or 3 weeks, but the police finally got around to speaking with the pawn shop owner who'd bought one of the stolen watches, and had the full info for the guy who sold it. No word yet on what, if anything will come from that.

The police don't seem to have any intention of even contacting the woman who was selling my stolen property on the LetGo app. I was told they "couldn't find a phone number for her", which I took to mean getting in a squad car and driving to her last known address, and knocking on her door isn't how police work gets done.

That's not to suggest the police aren't doing their jobs. It's just that the law doesn't empower police to kick down someone's door and slap the cuffs on them because someone else accuses that person of having stolen property. And that's as it should be in our constitutional republic. The individual rights we are guaranteed protect the innocent and guilty alike.

Despite my disgust with the situation, I am not bitter about it, after dealing with this for months. I'm anticipating a settlement offer from the warehouse company this coming week. 

It's been an eye-opening experience, and has served to cement for me the understanding that it is up to each of us to secure and protect our property and our persons against theft and assault. The police are, unfortunately, not able to protect us from crime before the fact, and limited in what they can do after a crime has occurred.

I would urge everyone to take all reasonable measures to secure your property and protect yourself and your family from harm. Get an alarm system and lock your doors, yes, but understand that even that is not enough, and the police can't guarantee they'll be able to get to you in time, just because your alarm is triggered. Each of us is first and foremost responsible for our own safety.


----------

